# Does anyone think it ever to late?



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

That's the great thing about this sport, you are never too old, and 37 isn't old. Train hard and follow the dream.


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks bud, I'm going to! I talked to my wife last night after writing that, and she basically said the same thing as you did!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I turned pro in 2002 at the age of 52. I didn`t consider myself too old then and I am still kickin`. Go for it. 37 years old? Sheesh.... you are a pup! LOL...


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

As long as your pulling daisy up you have time


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

37? hell, i got a pair of tony lamas older than that.
i didn't start shooting 3d until i retired six years ago. i'm usually at the bottom of the pile, but i get a great kick out of it.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm the same age as you and have the same goal, lets do it together! I'm glad to hear you are recovering from your injuries. My hubby has a life threatening disease and can't shoot right now. I'm hoping for the best and that he will once again be able to shoot with me. He's the one who started me on this amazing journey.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I am 48 and thinking of going to senior pro in 2 years maybe semi next year


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'm the same age as you and have the same goal, lets do it together! I'm glad to hear you are recovering from your injuries. My hubby has a life threatening disease and can't shoot right now. I'm hoping for the best and that he will once again be able to shoot with me. He's the one who started me on this amazing journey.


Alright sounds good! Let's do it! 
I hope he pulls through too. It really sucks having something you love so much become a big part of your life taken away. 
I wish my wife would start shooting with me, but she just don't seem to want to.

I appreciate y'alls comments, a lot of times I still feel as young as some of you guys think I am, but there's a lot of days where my body disagrees with my brain!


----------

